# Remote Control for your Chrony



## Hrawk

*Shooting Chrony Remote Control*

Shooting Chrony offers remote controls for their line of chronographs. The single button model sells for $16 and the 2 button model for $19. If you happen to have the parts available you can make your own remote control for almost nothing.

The remote control connects to the Chrony using a 3.5mm (1/8") stereo jack. The buttons are normally open, momentary contact push buttons. The diagram below shows the connections between the buttons and the stereo jack.










Button 1 mirrors the FU (function) button and button 2 mirrors the ST (string) button. With Chrony models that do not have nonvolatile memory, F1/M1 and Alpha, button 2 serves no real function.

The image below is a single button remote using a Switchcraft ED900 series cord switch.


----------



## Hrawk

What is this good for I hear you ask ?

The push button on the Remote Control is the equivalent of the *FU* button (or Function button) on the Chrony Printer.

The_ F-1 Chrony _will provide you with summary data such as *H*i, *Lo*, *Average* velocities and the total number of shots fire. Plus: *Extreme Spread*, *Standard Deviation* as well as numbered shots and retrieval of individual shot velocities.

*Deleting Single Shot:*
Press & release the FU button repeatedly until the desired shot number is displayed (NOT the velocity). Press & hold the FU button until display flashes. Release button immediately. The Chrony will automatically adjust the statistics.

*Starting a new String:*
Turn your _Chrony _OFF and the ON again. Or, (if you don't want to get up) press & release the *FU* button until -*Hi-* is displayed. Hold the button in until the display changes to -*CL*-, then release the button. -*Clr*- is now displayed. Press & release the button until the display changes to -*CLS*-, then press & hold button in until the display flashes. Release button immediately.

*Retrieve Information:*
Anytime you wish, you may view the data you have produced. To do this, simply press the *FU* button, identify the information you are about to receive, release button and read the information. Repeat this process for each piece if information shown below.

*What you see on press* *What it means* *What you see on release*

*-Sn-*
String number Will always be #1 with the F-1 Chrony;

*-Lo-*
Lowest velocity velocity of the slowest shot

*-Hi-*
Highest velocity velocity of the fastest shot

*-Av-*
Average velocity Average velocity of all shots

*-ES-*
Extreme Spread Hi velocity minus Lo velocity

*-Sd-*
Standard Deviation Standard deviation of string of shots

*-To-*
Total number of shots recorded since _Chrony _was turned on. The number of shots fired.

*-10-*
# of last shot fired velocity of 10th shot

*-9-*
# of next to last shot fired velocity of 9th shot


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for the post Hrawk


----------



## Hrawk

My crony arrived today. Took me about 4 min to make this.

Works great !!!

Shoot off 10 shots, get an instant average.


----------



## Danny0663

This is a great topic for beginner chrony users.

Thanks Hrawk, much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Great info mate! I'm hoping to order one within a fortnight so this will be a very helpful topic, cheers!


----------



## Hrawk

This where I got the cheapest price.

http://www.shooters.com.au/Default.asp


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Thanks for this information. I didn't even realize there was a jack on the side of my F1.


----------

